# Testosterone Tablets



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Can anybody give me some FAQ, information on this stuff.

Best stuff to buy etc. I'm thinking into getting some....just like to know the pro's & cons etc from people who have used it, not just silly websites trying to sell the stuff!

Cheers in advance


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

The best ones to use are called SD Matrix formally Tren Bombs, have a search on those.

The good things are obviously growth, and I've seen people put on some lean muscle and strength. 

They are best used on a course with a creatine, e.g 1 month on SD Matrix, 1 month on Gaspari Size On.

Bad things are spots on back, shoulders & face. Taking too many in a day is quite dangerous with the 2 I've suggested. They suggest taking Milk Thistle with them, which means it can effect your liver.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Good advise. Just use caution as these products are a form of steroids


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Why do you want this? Some body builders use sustanon, which is a form of natural testosterone you take via injection every 3 to 4 weeks. Have you had your levels checked to see how much your body produces? Just remember that if you do start upping your testosterone intake and it's more than you should be getting you also increase your chances of getting prostate cancer.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Plus you could get Moobs

See here :lol:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

How long have you actually been working out ? What's your diet like ?

The reason I'm asking is I'm not a huge fan off these kinds of 'substances' and often find that the people asking about them, or using them, are the type who want things Yesterday. 

No offence or anything, I'm just more a believer in working for what you want naturally, and being patient about the results.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> How long have you actually been working out ? What's your diet like ?
> 
> The reason I'm asking is I'm not a huge fan off these kinds of 'substances' and often find that the people asking about them, or using them, are the type who want things Yesterday.
> 
> No offence or anything, I'm just more a believer in working for what you want naturally, and being patient about the results.


here here

you should only be considering supplementing with this sort of thing after several years of proper training

the fact you are asking for advice on this on a forum concerned with car detailing suggests that you need to do a lot more research and thinking about this

the last thing to consider is that if these tabs are available online, then they prob arent that good


----------



## Karmann (Apr 5, 2010)

Years ago I used to take oral and inject steriods ,side affects can be bad depending on type and amount taken, high adrogenic ones give best growth but also worst side effects, and please remember your heart is a muscle and will grow too and thats not good.At very least expect spots ,hair loss, mood swings , shrunken testicles ,they do come back to normal after you stop taking steriods and if they dont you'll need a jab of Hcg. Better to eat right and train hard and maybe try a bit of creatine. Or if you must do some research as a high percentage of steroids are counterfeit although that doesnt always mean they are crap.Growth hormone is popular but still expensive, and never never dabble with insulin.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You can raise your testosterone production by eating a very strict diet. And given that 70% ish of gaining lean weight is down to diet i strongly recomend doing research into that first. No amount of pills and lifting big compensates for a lifestyle change and nutritional education:thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

stangalang said:


> You can raise your testosterone production by eating a very strict diet. And given that 70% ish of gaining lean weight is down to diet i strongly recomend doing research into that first. No amount of pills and lifting big compensates for a lifestyle change and nutritional education:thumb:


Exactly...I have paid for a proper diet plan and trainining regime and the difference is massive...in 2 months I have seen more development than in the past 6!!

I think the OP needs to think long and hard about it and get some proper advice from and expert, face to face not from a forum!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Exactly...I have paid for a proper diet plan and trainining regime and the difference is massive...in 2 months I have seen more development than in the past 6!!
> 
> I think the OP needs to think long and hard about it and get some proper advice from and expert, face to face not from a forum!


Totaly agree. Nothing wrong with asking the question mind, and to the op I am not trying to be down on you and apologies if it comes across that way but as cliche as it sounds diet is the key, most people who struggle to gain say their diet is right, but the reality is it's falling short in at least 1 aspect. What to eat, when to eat and how much to eat are the science, it's not magic it's pure matatics and we are all different. But even with the most basic of rules you will make big gains


----------



## Alsone (May 19, 2010)

Anabolic steroids cause various cancers including liver. They over enlarge the heart and can cause heart failure, shrink the testicles and can cause erection problems, make you grow breasts, make you aggressive and finally increases in testosterone causes your hair loss to increase result in male pattern baldness. (Its a form of metabolised testosterone - DHT - that causes hair loss).


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

stangalang said:


> Totaly agree. Nothing wrong with asking the question mind, and to the op I am not trying to be down on you and apologies if it comes across that way but as cliche as it sounds diet is the key, most people who struggle to gain say their diet is right, but the reality is it's falling short in at least 1 aspect. What to eat, when to eat and how much to eat are the science, it's not magic it's pure matatics and we are all different. But even with the most basic of rules you will make big gains


Thanks for all your help guys! And i very much appreciate your feedback, hence why i asked for it in the first place! Your not downing me at all, although some people seem to think i'm stupid for asking the question.

I just wanted some quick advice and i know there are some knowledgable people on here so though i'd ask the question.

I think what someone said is true, i'm just getting sick of training and its like i've hit a brick wall, just need to be patient. And with some of them side effects, i'll defo give it a miss.

Gonna try creatine i think.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

you dont need tablets to get lean muscle...

muscle failure training
pound to gram of protein
red meat for testosterone, also sex :thumb:

dont over train either, thats most peoples problems!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

davies20 said:


> I think what someone said is true, i'm just getting sick of training and its like i've hit a brick wall, just need to be patient. And with some of them side effects, i'll defo give it a miss.


Muscles 'learn' the same routine if you are doing it over and over again...

If you have hit the wall...mix things up a bit, change your way of working your muscles...have a week off doing only CV work or something...

It's amazing hoe you think you can lit a certain weight, but then try and work the muscle from a different point of view and you are back to basics again!

:thumb:


----------



## Fresh (Aug 26, 2010)

As mentioned before caution. Hair loss can happen too. the increase in testosterone can speed-up or induce hair loss. Not great!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Fresh said:


> As mentioned before caution. Hair loss can happen too. the increase in testosterone can speed-up or induce hair loss. Not great!


Nothing wrong with having no hair....it isn't a disease 

:thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Muscles 'learn' the same routine if you are doing it over and over again...
> 
> If you have hit the wall...mix things up a bit, change your way of working your muscles...have a week off doing only CV work or something...
> 
> ...


I have recently mixed up my routines and I'm seeing very big development in my size and strength. It's good to 'shock' your muscles.

To the OP, if you feel you have reached a plateau/brickwall then maybe try a nitric oxide and creatine stack? I highly recommend Gaspari Superpump (pre workout) & Gaspari Size On (during workout). What I'm doing is 2 scoops of SP & SO every session, but do SO in a 
month on, month off course.


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

generally all OTC preparations are a total waste of money! the dosage is normally so slight they generally give nothing more than a placebo response.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Pezza4u said:


> Why do you want this? Some body builders use sustanon, which is a form of natural testosterone you take via injection every 3 to 4 weeks. Have you had your levels checked to see how much your body produces? Just remember that if you do start upping your testosterone intake and it's more than you should be getting you also increase your chances of getting prostate cancer.


Well, Sustanon is a blend of various testosterone esters which release at varying rates. It's a complex drug, alot of pro's use it like you say, but that's definately not something for the amateur to be dabbling in! Very different from a "testosterone enhancer" which would be relating to something like Tribulas Terrestris.. which is taken from a herb, and can increase your body's natural testosterone levels much more safely.

I have used a product from CNP, which was quite good. I used it on a 5 day on, 2 day off period over 2 months and noticed quite good gains and a general good feeling of wellbeing. I felt less tired during the day, and felt as though I had more energy throughout my workouts.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

Alsone said:


> Anabolic steroids cause various cancers including liver. They over enlarge the heart and can cause heart failure, shrink the testicles and can cause erection problems, make you grow breasts, make you aggressive and finally increases in testosterone causes your hair loss to increase result in male pattern baldness. (Its a form of metabolised testosterone - DHT - that causes hair loss).


No clear evidence that steroids cause an increase in aggression

Also little evidence that they "cause" cancer

True that you get some testicle atrophy, but its temporary, and yes they can cause gyno, but not in every case

Lastly, the "evidence" that they enlarge the heart is patchy at best. Most studies concluded that either a. it was the exercise done that caused the enlargement, or b. that depsite the enlargement or its causes, it wasnt harmful in any way

This is the sort of BS that you get in the papers. You can prob guess what my views are on AAS, and it is my opinion i.e. im not trying the persuade anyone any different, but before posting stuff like this, i think you should get your facts straight.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ben_ZS said:


> I have recently mixed up my routines and I'm seeing very big development in my size and strength. It's good to 'shock' your muscles.
> 
> To the OP, if you feel you have reached a plateau/brickwall then maybe try a nitric oxide and creatine stack? I highly recommend Gaspari Superpump (pre workout) & Gaspari Size On (during workout). What I'm doing is 2 scoops of SP & SO every session, but do SO in a
> month on, month off course.


I would recommend swapping the Superpump for LSP Jack3d, whilst I liked the Superpump exactly 40 minutes after taking it I would have a massive dump that was alot like cottage chesse (too much info I know :lol.

But it was a very good product, though I notice if you google it, it's been renamed Superdump :lol:

I really like Jack3d, especially the bubblegum flavour.

Although it does feel strange at first when the Beta-alanine kicks in and your skin goes tingly, but that only lasts 5 minutes.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Mr GPM said:


> I have used a product from CNP, which was quite good. I used it on a 5 day on, 2 day off period over 2 months and noticed quite good gains and a general good feeling of wellbeing. I felt less tired during the day, and felt as though I had more energy throughout my workouts.


Just to elaborate further on this statement I made yesterday, for the OP.

I used this:
http://www.cnpprofessional.co.uk/all-products/power-strength/tribulus-terrestris.html/

I recorded a ~35% increase in my bench press over the 2 month period earlier this year. I was training hard with my regular training partner as he was going on holiday, recently single, and wanted to to get in better shape. He used Sustanon (funnily enough) and stacked it with Deca. His bench increased by ~87%. We both ate well, and took protein shakes 2-3 times a day to suppliment meals.

It makes me sad when I write this actually, as both of our training has gone wayward since. He's no longer on the gear, and I just have 1 shake a day! My bench has decreased to just 15% above where I started in Jan 2010. So I have kept some gains :thumb: I wont touch the gear though, not because I believe the hype (my mate never changed personality wise, but he put on over a stone in weight!), but because I have a heart condition so I do a fair bit of cardio and don't want the gear to interfere with any medication I may or may not be on depending what my cardiologist says!

HTH.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys, didnt expect to get so many.

I think for now i'm going to start creatine 

COULD SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE ME ON CREATINE NOW! Theres bloody loads out there! noob!


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh god!! Why not just train hard, eat 6 small meals a day rather than 3 big ones? See where that gets you in 3 months time and then change something!!! There is no magic formula to get big quickly, even on steroids you must eat properly and consume enough protein to help your muscles grow. People forget that diet is ~70% of this industry! If you wanna get big, you gotta eat big, but eat well! Same goes for a 6 pack - the saying is that you have to _"eat your way to a 6 pack"_, less carbs than usual etc. You could do 1000 crunches a day but it wont count for sweet FA if you live off mars bars and pizza.

Creatine is another grey area IMO. There's 2 types, monohydrate and ethyl ester. It's the latter which is considered better, and you can get it in tablet form. Some you have to start on a high dosage to load your system, then maintain it, others you can just start taking straight away. Have a look around on the market, the CNP site I gave you a link to earlier is one of the best manufacturers of sports suppliments out there, so I'd recommend having a browse through their site.

I've only ever used it once, but didn't rate it as great. It's something I've thought about having a tinker with lately, but I cba with the extra expense.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

davies20 said:


> Thanks for all your help guys, didnt expect to get so many.
> 
> I think for now i'm going to start creatine
> 
> COULD SOMEONE PLEASE ADVISE ME ON CREATINE NOW! Theres bloody loads out there! noob!


Gaspari Size on in Grape Flavour :thumb:


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

TBH mate, spend your money on chicken instead. 

Creatine is only a cell volumiser i.e. pulls fluid into the muscle. IMO Mono is a waste of time. You need a carb transport and if you mess it up, you just pee it out again in an hours time. CEE is easier as its doesnt need the carb transport, but as for whether it does anything, im not convinced after trying it a few times.

Dont fall for the marketing BS that it will make you "huge". It wont.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

DCR said:


> TBH mate, spend your money on chicken instead.
> 
> Creatine is only a cell volumiser i.e. pulls fluid into the muscle. IMO Mono is a waste of time. You need a carb transport and if you mess it up, you just pee it out again in an hours time. CEE is easier as its doesnt need the carb transport, but as for whether it does anything, im not convinced after trying it a few times.
> 
> Dont fall for the marketing BS that it will make you "huge". It wont.


This is a good bit of advice :thumb:

Get down to Costco and get yourself a hundred weight of chicken!! Cheaper than the supermarkets and it's not plumped up with water.


----------



## zimtimtim (Jul 30, 2010)

Please do not use Tren bombs..

This is one of the harshest forms of test with super harsh sides. If this is not taken with a PCT you will cause serious damage to yourself. 

I take it you dont want a steroid based test booster? If you do give Preditor nutrition a call or Physique IQ and they will give you the run down on what and how you need it.

Natural test boosters - The best on the market now is by Applied Nutriceuticals. They do Alpha X and HgHup. Natural, Safe and work well!

Creatine - The most researched sports product ever. There are many forms of this but the most popular being Ce2 (Esther based). This is water insoluble which means you'll get minimal water retenion.

This is a good product for breaking through a plateau. You can use this in a pre work out such as Superpump or as a stand alone in caps. 

As with any product weather it be test or creatine you still have to lift the weight...These products simply aid you in your mission they dont complete it for you!


----------

